# Power Pro Super 8 Slick fishing line



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I just picked up a spool of Power Pro Super 8 Slick 10# braided line. I put it on my 7ft ultra light smallie setup. This is the nicest line I have ever fished with! I haven't seen it before now so I guess it is fairly new and just thought I would share. Smoothest casting braided line I have used. Only down side is the price. $19.99 for 150 yards.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks for the heads up I will be checking it out for sure!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

yakfish said:


> I just picked up a spool of Power Pro Super 8 Slick 10# braided line. I put it on my 7ft ultra light smallie setup. This is the nicest line I have ever fished with! I haven't seen it before now so I guess it is fairly new and just thought I would share. Smoothest casting braided line I have used. Only down side is the price. $19.99 for 150 yards.


The only Braid that I have used that is better is the Daiwa Samurai Braid...it is also a 8 strand that is even softer and smaller, BUT, it is also ALOT more expensive! 

I just used the New 17lb (Low Vis Green) NANOFIL and I Love it!
This stuff casts farther than anything I've ever used...and now it is stronger and Low Vis. I actually pulled my jigs, cranks, and spinnerbaits, free from rocks without the line breaking at the knot, like the 12lb did!


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> The only Braid that I have used that is better is the Daiwa Samurai Braid...it is also a 8 strand that is even softer and smaller, BUT, it is also ALOT more expensive!
> 
> I just used the New 17lb (Low Vis Green) NANOFIL and I Love it!
> This stuff casts farther than anything I've ever used...and now it is stronger and Low Vis. I actually pulled my jigs, cranks, and spinnerbaits, free from rocks without the line breaking at the knot, like the 12lb did!


How do you do this I always thought I did a good job of keeping up with the new stuff becoming available but you are actually using stuff before I even know it's out. You're killing me. LOL


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Super Slick. Seemed like it frayed like crazy on me. It's Sufix 832 for me. I have been hearing very good things about the Nanofil. Especially on spinning outfits.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> The only Braid that I have used that is better is the Daiwa Samurai Braid...it is also a 8 strand that is even softer and smaller, BUT, it is also ALOT more expensive!


But it lasts forever! Samurai braid is the bomb. Nothing better.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> But it lasts forever! Samurai braid is the bomb. Nothing better.


Agreed! 
Nothing better....yet!!LOL


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

The Super Slick is OK on good quality reels but will birds nest in a minute or drop between any small openings on a bail. That will cut or fray the line.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Here is an update on the Super 8 Slick. I have been using it for less than two months and I have been out fishing with it a couple dozen times. I already need to respool. It gets random tangles in it far too often. These tangles are impossible to get out, so you have to cut the line at the tangle. Other than that the line is great! It casts a mile and is super strong for its diameter. But, I think I am going to try something else next though just because I don't like having to cut out 15-35 feet of line at a time to get rid of the tangles in it.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

willcfish said:


> The Super Slick is OK on* good quality reels* but will birds nest in a minute or drop between any small openings on a bail. That will cut or fray the line.





yakfish said:


> I already need to respool. It gets random tangles in it far too often.


Yakfish, can you give us an idea why it's tangling? Wind knots? Maybe wound backwards if that matters in braid? Or as Wcfish points out, $20 worth of braid on a $30 dollar reel.

I don't use the Slick, it's much more expensive that plain PP. Just trying to understand.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Been using Nanofil since early early spring and that line WILL add yards to any cast made. Holds up well and strong. The only down side is this line is so smooth that alot of knots will pull right out.

I'v only used it on spinning reels.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i recommend regular power pro...i put this on my lews speed spool and can cast it from alum to hoover...its amazing! best braid ive ever used


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im looking to spool up my sharkfin reel with nanofill for the ultimate long cast machine. Is it still just available in 12 and 17 on the high end? I usually use 15 lb braid and 15-17lb floro leader on my slighly heavier spinning setup. Good for getting jerkbaits back from the rocks! and for throwing blades and lipless cranks.

I used Spiderwire stealth on this sharkfin reel and it birds nested real bad. Never had that problem with other reels. Looking to try a different line.

Just wondering for those who have used the heavier nanofil how it has held up. Fraying? Wind knots? Etc.. Or should I try something else. Opinions!? I know everyone loves to give them
Thanks.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I tried steath on my baitcaster and had a problem with it digging into itself on the spool causing a backlash on the next cast. Never had that problem with plain old power pro. I can only assume the slick coating they put on the stealth causes the digging in problem.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I've never tried it, only superline I tried was Fireline, and really wasn't too impressed with it. I've been reading lots lately on braids and other superlines, and it seems like Sufflix 832 is some damn good line. I think I'm going to pick up a spool this weekend and give it a try.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you guys think braid would be good on a spinning rig for river fishing? Or is it too difficult to break off if you get a bad snag on some rocks or an overhanging branch? I've never seen braid used on a spinning reel.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't see why it wouldn't work, and yes it can be difficult to break off. I personally use PLine Floroclear on my river and lake spinning gear.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

kingofamberley said:


> Do you guys think braid would be good on a spinning rig for river fishing? Or is it too difficult to break off if you get a bad snag on some rocks or an overhanging branch? I've never seen braid used on a spinning reel.


I use almost all braid on spinning reels. If I feel I need fluorocarbon, i'll tie on an 8lb leader. I use 20lb suffix 832 on my spinning reels. Handles great and doesn't break unless you want it to. I wouldn't go any heavier than 20lb on a spinning reel.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I am using the Green 17lb Nanofil for my long cast setup and I love it...the added strength seems to have cured the issues of knot breakage etc. No fraying yet and most of my bank fishing is in the rocks or heavy cover...I have pullled several lures free and "knock on wood" have not lost one yet!
This line is a keeper for those wanting a strong, tough line, that casts!




Big Joshy said:


> im looking to spool up my sharkfin reel with nanofill for the ultimate long cast machine. Is it still just available in 12 and 17 on the high end? I usually use 15 lb braid and 15-17lb floro leader on my slighly heavier spinning setup. Good for getting jerkbaits back from the rocks! and for throwing blades and lipless cranks.
> 
> I used Spiderwire stealth on this sharkfin reel and it birds nested real bad. Never had that problem with other reels. Looking to try a different line.
> 
> ...


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

kingofamberley said:


> Do you guys think braid would be good on a spinning rig for river fishing? Or is it too difficult to break off if you get a bad snag on some rocks or an overhanging branch? I've never seen braid used on a spinning reel.



I use braid all the time now for just about every fishing application. If I'm fishing where I anticipate a lot of hang ups I tie on a the smallest swivel I can find then add a foot or two of flouro or mono as a tippet. It will break and I just re tie some more leader on. A couple of reels have had the same braid on for 4 years now. The line looks terrible from fraying but it seems as strong as ever.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess I just don't get why you would use heavy braid with a light leader/tippet. The weaker leader would cancel out the heavy line, and its definitely more of a hassle to tie one on. Might as well use lighter mono and utilize the reel's drag.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

kingofamberley said:


> I guess I just don't get why you would use heavy braid with a light leader/tippet. The weaker leader would cancel out the heavy line, and its definitely more of a hassle to tie one on. Might as well use lighter mono and utilize the reel's drag.


It's not always about the strength of braid. It's super limp and handles well on a spinning reel when compared to mono or fluorocarbon. No line twist, no stretch, great feel and instant hooksets. And being able to break off just the leader when needed is important in certain situations too. Like fishing extremely deep water. You don't want to break off 30 ft of line, so a 2 ft leader tied to much stronger braid breaking off will save many headaches and $ over time....... and braid will last many seasons.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

backlashed said:


> Yakfish, can you give us an idea why it's tangling? Wind knots? Maybe wound backwards if that matters in braid? Or as Wcfish points out, $20 worth of braid on a $30 dollar reel.
> 
> I don't use the Slick, it's much more expensive that plain PP. Just trying to understand.


I am using it on my ultralight river rig for smallies. I do have more issues with it when using light lures and casting into the wind. I usually have this problem even with cheaper line but was hoping it would be better with this line.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> I guess I just don't get why you would use heavy braid with a light leader/tippet. The weaker leader would cancel out the heavy line, and its definitely more of a hassle to tie one on. Might as well use lighter mono and utilize the reel's drag.


to me the braid doesnt get any reel memery like mono or floro does. and when i use mono i change my line atleast every year. i went out on a charter on lake erie, he was using 65 lb braid for his main line for his divers. so when i rigged my reels i just used the same thing. i,ve been using the same braid on most of my reels except for where i,ve had to cut tangles out, i,ve been using the same line for about 15 yrs now and havent had one main line brake on me. and i can pull it just as hard as i want and it still wont brake. so the braid will last for many many years. so in the long run it saves alot of money. and even if you use a leader on your braid you still get the sensitivity and hook setting abilities as if you were using all braid. this is just my opinion on your question.
sherman


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> Do you guys think braid would be good on a spinning rig for river fishing? Or is it too difficult to break off if you get a bad snag on some rocks or an overhanging branch? I've never seen braid used on a spinning reel.


I have 10# PP on my Stradic, put on there by the pro at Hatteras Jack. Same setup the tackleshop owner uses.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

yakfish said:


> I am using it on my ultralight river rig for smallies. I do have more issues with it when using* light lures and casting into the wind*. I usually have this problem even with cheaper line but was hoping it would be better with this line.


Did that once. Lesson learned


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

About a month or so ago I started using a spinning reel, and I put 10 lb Nanofil on it. When I saw it twisting up from reeling in the lures I attached a swivel and some 10 lb mono for a leader. I haven't had any problems since while fishing with lures in the local rivers and I am casting farther than I ever have before. I am really liking the Nanofil.


----------

